# Amplifier problems



## Zachariah16 (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi guys, my amplifier is in protect mode and i ran my fluke multimeter to check my voltage and i got over 12 volts under the hood in the fuse holder and then i went back to my trunk and checked the power back there and i have no power running into the amp. Any ideas why this is happening? Do i need a cap or D-block? please help


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

there could be a break in the line, make sure your connection are correct or your amp will fry itself, also make sure you have a good ground, metal to metal contact.


----------



## SirGeeO (Feb 14, 2010)

Could be the break in the wire as mentioned, but I'm not going to rule out the ground being correct.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

have you checked the fuse on the main power cable? If the AMP is going into protect it may be done with, but it would be showing 12 volts or close to it too.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

if the power line at the amp side of the fuse is getting power, it sounds like a short back by the amp. touch the 12+ on the amp and something other then the ground on the amp, if it shows power, then your ground is faulty.


----------

